# Howdy from Pennsylvania



## irondivision2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just enlisted and dropped by to say Howdy everyone! I'm Bob, the owner of Iron Division Resin Products/RaiRo Resins and am new to the neighborhood. I'm a big WW2 Aircraft and Softskin/Armor Fan, specializing in 1/72 and 1/48 scales. If I can ever help anyone out with something, just drop me a line!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Bob from another East Coaster!! Tell us more about yourself.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard Bob!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 17, 2013)

Just enlisted????? Drop and give us 50!!!!

Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex . (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome in Bob! A great bunch here


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 17, 2013)

Howdy!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome from England Bob.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2013)

Alex . said:


> Welcome in Bob! A great bunch here



Isn't there some rules about Slander in here???????????


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2013)

Where's the bacon??


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe 1/48th scale resin bacon ?


----------



## pattle (Dec 18, 2013)

When I saw Pennsylvania I thought it was 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue at first, welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2013)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## irondivision2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome. Me? Just a WW2 Aircraft nut and Military Modeler, mainly 1/72 and 1/48. Got my own resin company and am currently building up a line of 1/48 scale WW2 US Airfield Support vehicles. 
Merry Christmas to everyone and my best wishes to all for the new year!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2013)

Vehicles? Brilliant! I've been looking for US and British 1/48th scale 'airfield type' vehicles for years!
There used to be some resin, and short-run injection kits around, but they were expensive, and didn't stay around for long.
Fuel trucks, general purpose trucks such as the 2.5 ton and Dodge, and the same in British stuff would be very welcome, and I've always thought that the right types would sell like hot cakes - see the new Airfix support set in 1/72nd scale, as an example.
As sales and advertising are not allowed on the forum, could you send me a PM with some details when you have a moment, please?


----------



## irondivision2 (Dec 25, 2013)

Message is on the way Airframes. Hope it arrives as I'm having some problems messaging on this site for some weird reason.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2013)

Airframes PM folder may be full. Terry, empty your PMs. 
And welcome to the asylum Irondivision.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

